# Recipiente



## Gerardo G.

En el español la taza y el plato son recipientes. Cómo se dice "recipiente" en este ejemplo en el inglés?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Bevj

¿Nos das un ejemplo específico de cómo quieres usar la palabra, por favor?  Hay muchas maneras de traducir recipiente;  elegir la más adecuada depende del contexto.
De nuestro diccionario:  recipiente.


----------



## Gerardo G.

"La taza y el plato son dos ejemplos de recipientes".


----------



## micafe

"container".


----------



## Bevj

No sé... No creo que un plato sea exactamente un _container_.
Por cierto ni la forma ni la función de un plato y de una taza son similares y por lo tanto no sé cómo se puede encontrar una sola palabra para definir los dos.  Y Gerardo no explica nada, haciendo más difícil el tema.


----------



## micafe

Tienes razón, Bevj. La verdad, yo estaba pensando principalmente en la taza.


----------



## Gerardo G.

A mí tampoco me suena mucho que el plato sea un "container". Qué pena Bevj, no era mi intención explicar poco. Mira, comparto acá las definiciones de "tazón" y "plato" según el diccionario de la Real Academía Española.

*Plato:* "Recipiente bajo y redondo, con una concavidad en medio y borde comúnmente plano alrededor, empleado en las mesas para servir los alimentos y comer en él y para otros usos". Fuente: http://dle.rae.es/?id=TNHN14S

*Tazón:* "Recipiente comúnmente mayor que una taza, de contorno aproximadamente semiesférico, a veces con un pie diferenciado y generalmente sin asa". Fuente: http://dle.rae.es/?id=ZHbClpj

Espero que esto ayude. Deseo saber cuál es la palabra en el inglés correspondiente a "recipiente" en estos dos contextos.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Magazine

How about _receptacle_?


----------



## Rondivu

A veces el diccionario de la RAE contiene incongruencias. Lo digo por la definición de plato que nos brinda Gerardo G. más arriba. 

Recipiente 
2. Utensilio destinado a guardar o conservar algo. 

¿Hay alguien que guarde o conserve algo en un plato? 
¿Es realmente un plato un recipiente? 
En fin...


----------



## Gerardo G.

Yo no estoy de acuerdo Rondivu. Diría que el plato es efectivamente un recipiente. En mi hogar a veces mantenemos las frutillas (fresas, ciruelas, uvas, etc.) en un plato dentro de la nevera. Cambiando de tema, no considero que la traducción apropiada sea "container" porque asumo que aquel es cerrado, a diferencia del plato. Aunque quizá estoy equivocado respecto a mi comprensión de "container".

¿Alguno podría por favor confirmar si Magazine tiene razón al sugerir "receptacle" como la traducción más apropiada de "recipiente" en estos ejemplos?


----------



## Magazine

Gerardo G. said:


> Diría que el plato es efectivamente un recipiente. En mi hogar a veces mantenemos las frutillas (fresas, ciruelas, uvas, etc.) en un plato dentro de la nevera.


Yo pienso lo mismo, sobre todo los platos hondos sirven de recipiente muy bien.




> ¿Alguno podría por favor confirmar si Magazine tiene razón al sugerir "receptacle" como la traducción más apropiada de "recipiente" en estos ejemplos?



A ver si viene algún nativo de inglés, un saludo Gerardo. 

Acabo de buscarlo en imágenes, y no tiene nada que ver...lo único que aparece son enchufes, lo siento, Gerardo, no parece que encontremos nada adecuado.


----------



## Rondivu

Bien, visto así, sí. Os doy la razón, Magazine y Gerardo.
Gerardo:
Te adjunto el enlace de un hilo en el que preguntan si "pan" significa recipiente. Creo que en las respuestas que le dan, vas a encontrar la solución a tu duda.

pan= recipiente?


----------



## sound shift

Magazine said:


> How about _receptacle_?


----------



## Bevj

_Receptacle_ me parece la opción menos mala pero no me gusta mucho.
El problema que tengo yo es que no se pone nada _*in* a plate_, sino _*on* a plate.
Y _container y receptacle, (sobre todo container) sirven para poner algo _adentro_.


----------



## sound shift

Bevj said:


> _Receptacle_ me parece la opción menos mala pero no me gusta mucho.
> El problema que tengo yo es que no se pone nada _*in* a plate_, sino _*on* a plate.
> Y _container y receptacle, (sobre todo container) sirven para poner algo _adentro_.


Sí, es lo que creo yo.
It would be more accurate to say "Cups and plates are crockery", but then we lose the idea of _recipiente.
_


----------



## Mr.Dent

Gerardo G. said:


> "La taza y el plato son dos ejemplos de recipientes".


The problem is that in English cups and plates are not both considered to be containers. "Receptacles" in American English would sound very awkward. The sentence simply does not make sense in English and has to be modified. "Cups and plates are crockery" makes the most sense, but as Soundshift says lose the idea of _recipiente _is lost.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas. ¿Es "Crockery" un sustantivo incontable? Sospecho que no es coherente decir "Pass me the crockery" para referirme a un plato en particular. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?



Rondivu said:


> Bien, visto así, sí. Os doy la razón, Magazine y Gerardo.
> Gerardo:
> Te adjunto el enlace de un hilo en el que preguntan si "pan" significa recipiente. Creo que en las respuestas que le dan, vas a encontrar la solución a tu duda.
> 
> pan= recipiente?


Muchas gracias Rondivu. Las dos propuestas que encontré en ese hilo fueron "canister" y "mold". "Canister" tendría una forma relativamente cilíndrica y "mold" es para solidificar objetos en una forma particular. Ninguno de los dos parece apropiado.




Bevj said:


> _Receptacle_ me parece la opción menos mala pero no me gusta mucho.
> El problema que tengo yo es que no se pone nada _*in* a plate_, sino _*on* a plate.
> Y _container y receptacle, (sobre todo container) sirven para poner algo _adentro_.


Excelente explicación. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que mencionas.


----------



## sound shift

Gerardo G. said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas. ¿Es "Crockery" un sustantivo incontable? Sospecho que no es coherente decir "Pass me the crockery" para referirme a un plato en particular. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?


Sí.


----------



## Rondivu

Gerardo G. said:


> Muchas gracias Rondivu. Las dos propuestas que encontré en ese hilo fueron "canister" y "mold". "Canister" tendría una forma relativamente cilíndrica y "mold" es para solidificar objetos en una forma particular. Ninguno de los dos parece apropiado.



También "container".  (Mensajes 3 y 5 de ese hilo).


----------



## Cenzontle

"Pieces of china"?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Aunque no lo especifica, la RAE está hablando de "recipiente de cocina" (dishware).
Plato: "recipiente bajo y redondo" = Plate: "a flat and circular dishware"


----------



## swift

Cenzontle said:


> "Pieces of china"?


Nope. China is only valid for tableware made of a very specific material, namely, porcelain or ceramic. In Spanish, these _recipientes_—plato and taza—could be metal, wood, porcelain, plastic... What the OP is looking for is a hyperonym, regardless of materials.


----------



## Ciprianus

Los diccionarios de inglés definen a _cup_ como un tipo de _container_, y también como _vessel_, y a_ plate_ como _dish, _y  definen a_ dish_ como _container_, y a _receptacle_ como sinónimo de _container_.
Ganador: _container_.


----------



## Mr.Dent

Ciprianus said:


> Los diccionarios de inglés definen a _cup_ como un tipo de _container_, y también como _vessel_, y a_ plate_ como _dish, _y  definen a_ dish_ como _container_, y a _receptacle_ como sinónimo de _container_.
> Ganador: _container_.


This is correct. However, I doubt that "container" would be the first word to spring to mind when talking about a plate. I think that many people would think that it is incorrect.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas.

Creo que es importante que explique que con "taza" me refiero a "bowl". No lo había notado, pero parece que es una expresión regional de donde yo vivo. Apenas caigo en cuenta que en muchos otros lugares la traducción de "bowl" es "tazón" o "bol", pero acá es "taza". Acá le decimos al "cup" "pocillo" y al "mug" le decimos precisamente "mug", pero pronunciado la "u" como habitualmente se pronuncia en el español.




MiguelitOOO said:


> Aunque no lo especifica, la RAE está hablando de "recipiente de cocina" (dishware).
> Plato: "recipiente bajo y redondo" = Plate: "a flat and circular dishware"


¿Es también "dishware" un sustantivo incontable? Por ejemplo, ¿se puede decir "pass me the dishware" para referirse a un plato en particular?


----------



## Rondivu

Mr.Dent said:


> This is correct. However, I doubt that "container" would be the first word to spring to mind when talking about a plate. I think that many people would think that it is incorrect.


The same can be said for "recipiente" and "plato".


----------



## Magazine

Mr.Dent said:


> This is correct. However, I doubt that "container" would be the first word to spring to mind when talking about a plate. I think that many people would think that it is incorrect.



Indeed. I talked with an American friend about this and he said...a plate a _container_...no way, a plate is a _dish_ . And that was it for him. 

Dishware es un nombre colectivo, con lo cual no sirve para una sola pieza. 



> *dishware* - tableware (eating and serving dishes) collectively


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Gerardo G. said:


> ¿Es también "dishware" un sustantivo incontable? Por ejemplo, ¿se puede decir "pass me the dishware" para referirse a un plato en particular?


No tengo idea . Tal vez estoy equivocado. Tendrían que confirmarlo los nativos.


----------



## sound shift

Magazine said:* dishware* - tableware (eating and serving dishes) collectively

Nunca he oído este término.


----------



## Mr.Dent

We do use the term dishware in the USA.


----------



## Magazine

Mr.Dent said:


> We do use the term dishware in the USA.



But this can't be used for a single plate or bowl, right? It can only be used collectively, like dishes or crockery.


----------



## sound shift

Magazine said:


> But this can't be used for a single plate or bowl, right? It can only be used collectively, like dishes or crockery.


Yes. Like everything ending in -ware: Hardware, software, silverware, etc.


----------



## Mr.Dent

Magazine said:


> But this can't be used for a single plate or bowl, right? It can only be used collectively, like dishes or crockery.


Generally, yes. If you want to refer to a single plate or bowl you'd say a piece of dishware.


----------



## iribela

¿Y cuál es el contexto? ¿Se lo están explicando a un niño? ¿Es una clase de cocina?...


----------



## Gerardo G.

¡Todos ustedes son una gran ayuda! Estoy muy feliz con todo lo que he aprendido de esta conversación. Muchas gracias .

Me he decidido a crear un nuevo hilo preguntando por la palabra "dish" en su acepción genérica.



iribela said:


> ¿Y cuál es el contexto? ¿Se lo están explicando a un niño? ¿Es una clase de cocina?...


Estoy tratando de decidir el nombre para mi más reciente pieza de arte decorativo.


----------

